# Clipper heat question - General but especially Lister Star



## Weezy (19 November 2008)

My YM has some Lister Star clippers and after 10 mins tops the blades are VERY hot.  Does anyone else have this prob?  I can clip a whole horse with my Wahls and only break for oil and then get right back on the case.


----------



## lillie07 (19 November 2008)

Clippers generally over heat that fast when the tension isnt right or the blades are blunt. I had a pair of Listers a few years ago- not sure which model they were but they were fab.


----------



## Stinkbomb (19 November 2008)

Ive had a few clippers in my time, albeit not these ones but have never encountered this problem. Are they a newish pair or quite old?


----------



## TheEngineer (19 November 2008)

Most clippers will get "warm", especially the blades. If they get excessively hot, it is usually down to over tension, or the wrong lubricant, are you using Listers R30 oil, or are you using another type of spray or oil? as this can make a difference. Also have your blades been sharpened by a recognised company? As poorly sharpened blades can lead to excess overheating due to needing extra tension. If any of those dont spring to mind, suggest you send your clipper for inspection to a good company, ie clippersharp or clippers hg or hcs services to name a few...


----------



## Weezy (19 November 2008)

Clippers are a year old, probably been used to fully clip 10 times.  Blades are brand new, out of the box today, old ones, newly sharpened, are the same.  I will suggest that they are over tense and ensure she is using the correct oil


----------



## TheEngineer (19 November 2008)

Your welcome, also suggest you read my post on clipper spray, just in case!!


----------



## Weezy (19 November 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Baileyhoss (20 November 2008)

Engineer - while we're on the topic.  I have lister liberty's - new ones 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  and found also that while clipping the blades become hot, not burning, but uncomfortable to touch although only after 30-40 mins or so of clipping.  

This is with stopping every 10 or so to oil with lister oil.  I found the same with my lister stablemates, so assumed it was normal, but is it? 

I am doing the turn and a half thing and my blades are sharp.  Should I give it an extra 'tweak' looser?


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (20 November 2008)

I have the old Lister clippers and mine are fab !!! i find they are fine but do get hot when i take legs and head off !!


----------



## Lill (20 November 2008)

Our clippers overheat pretty easily.... but they are ANCIENT!!

They are VERY VERY old wolseley ones!  So old that the on/off switch is like a light switch but they still clip!


----------



## K27 (20 November 2008)

It sounds like there may be something wrong with them- I've just bought Lister Star Clippers and used them for the first time last weekend- used them to fully clip 2 large horses in succession (left their legs on), and they were great to clip with, didn't over heat or anything and the tensioning was brilliant on them too.  

Maybe Lister can have a look at them or swap them for a new pair.


----------



## cavalo branco (20 November 2008)

If you look back at my previous posts, I have had EXACTLY the same problem with my Lister Stars!! And no, they are new, with new blades, and the tension was loosened a whole extra turn on the advice of the shop. They still got uncomfortably hot after 15 minutes. It resulted in my horse kicking the clippers and my leg, the clippers were damaged. I am personally very unhappy with Lister as I wrote to them about the problem nearly a month ago and have yet to receive a reply!! I also photocopied texts from other users on the forum with the same problem so yours is NOT a one-off


----------



## Weezy (20 November 2008)

Bugger 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  This is the second pair - the first did the same thing and were exchanged (I think they were Stars too, cannot guarantee).  We will try the tension but from what you say it prob isn't going to make a difference


----------



## toffeesmarty (21 November 2008)

I have Lister Star's and I have the same problem!!! I had thought it was the quality of the oil I've been using but if you experience the same it can't be. I haven't found the heat to affect the quality of the clip but I do worry when doing sensitive areas and the face.
What are your thought's on what to do Weezy?
I have always owned Lister but haven't come across this problem before with other makes.


----------



## druid (21 November 2008)

Not normal - clipped 3 in a row today with my heingers, oiled every 10-15mins and changed blades once (used fine blades on one). Blades aren't even warm never mind hot!


----------



## sarah23 (21 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 We will try the tension  

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe a silly question but how do you know if you have the right tension, or what do you have to do to get the right tension. Is it the same on all clippers as i have just bought some new clippers (another make) and i want to start clipping without recking them. If the tension is wrong will i just blunt the blades or will i much up my clippers


----------



## druid (22 November 2008)

Correct tension is the loosest tension which will still clip correctly - trial and error depending on blades you're using and make of clippers


----------



## TheEngineer (22 November 2008)

Re Tension, I would echo Druid, the best is always the least tension at which they will satisfactorily clip. Tension is sadly different between makes and a system whereby you could just fit your blades and set the tension exactly in one motion is the "holy grail" of clipper manufacturers! So much relies on the quality of the blades, the oil used and whether the blades have been sharpened correctly, that getting it right is never a simple operation, but the difference between correct tension and wrong tension can cause a world of problems.


----------



## Pigeon (26 October 2016)

Bumping this because my Lister Star clippers have the same problem. They are too hot to use after about 15/20 minutes. The engine/body of the clippers are perfectly cool, it is just the blade. They have always done this, I assumed it was normal!

I take them apart and clean/oil them every time they get hot so they should be fine in that regard. They cut well!! Just get too hot. Should I just try and loosen the tension? They are already looser than the manual says by half a turn (two full turns back instead of one and a half) and I'm worried about snagging hair.


----------



## TheEngineer (26 October 2016)

The only other thing worth checking is the head, but if still under warranty it is something your supplier could check. When the gear and shaft are pressed into the bearing in the head it is possible that a slightly oversized gear shaft will be a tight fit in the head bearing,this will create too much friction in the head bearings,generate heat and transfer it to the blades. It is the only other thing I can think of,or have come across.


----------

